

Just keep running - tomasienrbc

Tonight I went out for a run, and 2 miles in I tripped and fell, cutting my knee and forcing my bad shoulder back out of place. Pried my shoulder back in place, made sure I could put weight on my leg, and finished the run as I had planned it.<p>Earlier in the day, I closed the first (and badly needed) major cash infusion from an outside source  to my startup after 8 months of pure bootstrapping.<p>It the feeling I got after getting home from that run was remarkably similar to the feeling I got from finally getting the money my company needed.
======
pestaa
Congratulations for the successful fundraising!

But you do know you could have potentionally cause serious damage to your body
when running injured? I'm no doctor and your motivational essay was far from a
diagnosis, but still.

~~~
stevetursi
There's a qualitative difference between pain that's making an injury worse
and pain that will go away if you can manage to ignore it. It's just
different. Sorry that I can't explain it any better, except to say you'll know
it when you have it.

To force consistency, I run every day - My running streak is at 390 days today
and maintaining that (as in not breaking it) is the consistency strategy that
has worked for me. There's even an organization of people like me -
runeveryday.com. I have run through innumerable aches and pains. Most of the
time, it's ok. Keep running. You'll know when to stop.

~~~
pestaa
> _You'll know when to stop._

Unless you really don't know what you're doing and run without schedule and
training plan. Have observed it several times among female teenagers exposed
to too much social media.

